# Mommas boy



## cj48060

So Ive been with this man or boy for six years. Even have a child. Made credit with eachother but there is his mom always in the way. She is our childs sitter while we both work part time jobs . He is over her house every single day and if not they still have to communicate. This woman has disrespected me in my own home and yet I was made the villain but when I dare tried in her own home I had to apologize, without her ever apologizing to me only him. She or him are never wrong. (His words). She controls how I discipline my child. Even to the point of having another with comments of not loving the second the same. How my house is not clean to her standards. Oh the list goes on. What do I do? 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apexmale

cj48060 said:


> So Ive been with this man or boy for six years. Even have a child. Made credit with eachother but there is his mom always in the way. She is our childs sitter while we both work part time jobs . He is over her house every single day and if not they still have to communicate. This woman has disrespected me in my own home and yet I was made the villain but when I dare tried in her own home I had to apologize, without her ever apologizing to me only him. She or him are never wrong. (His words). She controls how I discipline my child. Even to the point of having another with comments of not loving the second the same. How my house is not clean to her standards. Oh the list goes on. What do I do?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


Did you work this out after all?


----------

